# Diseñar un circuito para el telefono



## sergio91 (Ene 30, 2007)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, y he intentado diseñar un circuito, pero no se.

La cosa es que en mi casa tengo dos teléfonos. Lo que quiero hacer es poder "pasar" la llamada al segundo teléfono, pero que el segundo teléfono suene hasta que se descuelgue.

Iba a probar con este circuito, pero lo primero no se si servirá para las lineas de telefónica en España, y lo segundo dudo que el segundo teléfono suene hasta que se descuelge:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/telefon/hold/index.htm

Haber si me podéis ayudar a diseñar un circuito.

P.D.erdón por el tocho.


----------



## mili29mx2000 (Mar 13, 2007)

el circuito que muestras solo hace el sostenimiento de la linea hasta que se descuelgue otro telefono   ocuparias hacer aparte un generador de tono para inyectarlo a la linea para que el otro telefono suene


----------



## vakjorsan (Mar 16, 2008)

Hola Sergio91 yo tambien soy de España y e intentado realizar el circuito q comentas, pero sin existo, a ti te a ocurrido lo mismo?


----------



## kitronic (Mar 16, 2008)

busca en la web un generador de ring para telefono es un LM556 (doble temporizador) el cual genera una senal de 50 voltios parecida ala que manda la compañia telefonica y que cualquier telefono incluidos los inalambricos reconocen y si estan colgados timbran gracias al circuito detector de ring que tienen incorporado y al accionarlo se oye en la linea el ring como cuando un conmutador te conecta a una extensión el circuito se alimenta de 12 volts de CD de cualquier eliminador de baterias  de 1 amperio y utiliza un pequeño transformador de corriente para elevar el voltaje a poca corriente, buscalo pero escribe la busqueda en ingles (ring tone generator) ojala lo puedas armar para quien conoce de electronica es muy facil yo lo arme y a la primera funciono, si localizo el link te lo envio . saludos


----------

